# Get up to $75 off a Roamio by playing the game.



## djev (Jan 12, 2014)

http://marchmayhem.tivo.com/2014/

Save $25, $50 or $75 on a new Roamio by playing the March Mayhem game.

Good Luck!


----------



## pegasus (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks DJev...

I scored Promo Code good for $75 off.


----------



## brshoemak (Nov 27, 2010)

I had placed an order on Amazon for a Roamio yesterday and was miraculously able to cancel it in time (after cancelling it another item with the same order shipped just 10 minutes later). 

Picked up a $75 off code and snagged a Roamio Basic for $125. The sad part is that the 3TB drive I purchased for it actually costs more than the unit itself - not that I'm complaining or anything. I just hope it ships soon, I'm way too spoiled from Amazon Prime.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

If only I could trade my $75 promo code for another $75 off a Mini.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

$75 also, I wonder if everyone gets that amount?


----------



## pegasus (Mar 3, 2004)

eric102 said:


> $75 also, I wonder if everyone gets that amount?


Nah...

We are all just really good shots... and those who only get $25 off are ashamed to admit it.


----------



## tedshred (Jan 27, 2006)

Just got a $50 code, may try again w/ another email address and pc to see if I can get a $75 code, been waiting for a bit of a deal to pull the trigger on a Roamio. Just replaced a failed hard drive on my Tivo HD. Having a couple more tuners would be helpful. Startng to run into some conflicts w/ overlapping shows. Two tuners isn't quite enough these days.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I just played it 10 times....$25 each time.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

So are all the discount codes the same or are they customized for your email? 

(3 different codes, one for each $$ discount)


----------



## djev (Jan 12, 2014)

miketx said:


> I just played it 10 times....$25 each time.


Did you use the same email all 10 times? The game only works once per email account, if you check, you will see that all the codes are the same.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

miketx said:


> I just played it 10 times....$25 each time.


Try clearing your browser's cache or using a different web browser altogether.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

I got a $50 off promo code if any fellow TCF member is interested. PM me and it's yours!


----------



## mjsmith3 (Feb 29, 2004)

Got 75 off. Thanks!


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

One time use code for $75 ( won on the Green Basket)

YF03037DQ7 

Enjoy!

Gman

Plz post when the code is used


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

My first shot gave me a $50, my second shot gave me $75. Here's the $75 code for anyone who wants it: YF03037EVF


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Codes might be tied to your e-mail address since you had to enter it to play.


----------



## Mgalin (Jan 7, 2002)

Looks like the code will work on a plus.. so..

$399 -$75 off + Sales Tax = ~350 and wait 5-7 days..

or 
$381 @ Amazon and I get it in 2 days.. 

Wish I jumped on the Tivo Advisors Panel deal!


----------



## jollygrunt777 (Feb 28, 2012)

There was a deal for tivo advisers panelists? What was the deal? 

I was able to get the $75 off coupon from the March Madness Game. 

It's valid through almost the end of April. So I'm considering giving up the 2-tuner dvr I've had with Time Warner. 

I just wonder if I can install a Roamio on 1 TV without a truck roll. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jollygrunt777 said:


> It's valid through almost the end of April. So I'm considering giving up the 2-tuner dvr I've had with Time Warner.
> 
> I just wonder if I can install a Roamio on 1 TV without a truck roll.


Yes, you can. I did the exact same thing, replacing my 2-tuner TWC DVR with a Roamio Plus. No truck roll was required.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

jollygrunt777 said:


> There was a deal for tivo advisers panelists? What was the deal?


This was back in January.

The thread is HERE


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

wow thats a great price on a mini


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

spaldingclan said:


> wow thats a great price on a mini


Yeah, I wish I purchased more than 1.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

CraigK said:


> This was back in January.
> 
> The thread is HERE


Many of these codes are for sale on eBay.. looks like in the $40 to $80 range.

Caveat Emptor, not all codes are the same so make sure you understand what you are bidding on.

G


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Yf00023zcb (75)


----------



## JHawk (Nov 4, 2002)

Here's a $75 one.......YF030471X0.

I used it to get the price down to $125 in my cart. Took a copy to my local BB and they gladly matched it so the coupon is still available.


----------



## jollygrunt777 (Feb 28, 2012)

They matched it without a fight? I wonder if all best buys would do the same or maybe you were just lucky?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

JHawk said:


> Here's a $75 one.......YF030471X0.
> 
> I used it to get the price down to $125 in my cart. Took a copy to my local BB and they gladly matched it so the coupon is still available.


That's pretty good, I'm thinking about getting another Roamio, what is the expiration of the discount? Someone I know has a used one that I'm interested in as if I go the used route there won't be a service commitment and it's locked in at the cheaper rate but with this much discount I'm tempted just to buy a new one.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm an elite member or whatever the hell they call it now. Not certain that makes a bit of difference but I do buy a lot of electronics from the local BB. They never give me trouble since I only ask for a price match from legit sites.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Here's a $75 coupon for anyone that needs it... YF00037H74


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's another $75 coupon code... YF040451A1


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

djev said:


> Did you use the same email all 10 times? The game only works once per email account, if you check, you will see that all the codes are the same.


That's not quite true. I played the same email about 30 times without clearing the cache or changing the email address and eventually I got the $75 code.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Be sure to play and get get your codes by tomorrow, the contest ends on the 26th but the codes are good until the end of April......


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Got a few more days to use my code: YF0403XT0F good for $75 off.
Yours for the taking.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If anyone is desperate, here is a $50 one: 

YF01029RQM

Sorry, guess I wasn't a good enough shot for the $75


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I think I have a few $50's and $75's if anyone wants, PM me.


----------



## cborbas (Mar 26, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I think I have a few $50's and $75's if anyone wants, PM me.


I don't have enough posts to send a PM. I am interested in one of the promo codes, if you still have any to share. Is it possible to PM me one?

Thanks!


----------



## cborbas (Mar 26, 2007)

A tremendous thank you to Jackief for the promo code! I ordered a Roamio Plus to upgrade our Series 3 box!


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

Does anyone have a $75 code that they are not going to use and would like to offer it up?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

blips said:


> Does anyone have a $75 code that they are not going to use and would like to offer it up?





HarperVision said:


> I think I have a few $50's and $75's if anyone wants, PM me.


 ^^^I think I stated that I do.^^^. I'll try to PM one to you.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

If anyone has a spare $75 or maybe even a $50 it might make me finally get a basic roamio. Just pm me if possible. Thanks.


----------

